# GATOR BLOODLINE



## BigMoney (Oct 21, 2009)

A friend of mine has a pup he wants to sale me, he says its gotti/gator i know about gotti dont know to much about gator can someone give me some info or even some pics if any of you have one, id appreciate it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Gator is a bogus bloodline, there are a few dogs that happen to have Gator as their name though

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [380] :: PLUMBER'S ALLIGATOR

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [110] :: (CRENSHAW'S) RODRIGUEZ' GATOR (4XW)

EDIT: this means buyer beware, you have just caught a liar/someone who doesn't know what they're talking about

EDIT EDIT: if they say it's gator bloodline you better believe there isn't any gotti in there either.

EDIT EDIT EDIT: also, Gotti is not a American Pit Bull Terrier bloodline, it is an American Bully bloodline


----------



## BigMoney (Oct 21, 2009)

Appreciate it


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

I've heard of alligator but not gator. I wonder if that's what he meant.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

From what I've heard, 98% of the current dogs that claim "gator" bloodlines are actually mixed with other breeds of dogs to get the look they are going for. 

Never cared too much for the "XXXL Pits" or whatever they try and call them now days, A dog with a 25 inch head and a 20in tall body just look ridiculous.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia has Plumber's Alligator way back in his ped on his dad's side


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

sorry to say your friend has no clue what type of dogs he has or anything about bloodlines. He sounds like a BYB and no someone I would recommend getting a dog from ,friend or not you at least have to know what your breeding.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

if it is truly crenshaw's gator i dont no why people x gamebred with ambully


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

evil has rodriguze gator in him


----------

